

Twitter.com Domain Seized by Syrian Electronic Army - uptown
http://whois.domaintools.com/twitter.com

======
maxhaot
[http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=twi...](http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=twitter.com)
doesn't show the update

~~~
jtheory
saferwhois.com shows the change (fetching the data from the domain's apparent
current registrar, via whois.melbourneit.com).

------
cjbarber
What is the significance of this? Not being critical, just wondering what the
key impact is. Twitter.com still works fine, but sea@sea.sy is most definitely
not owned by Twitter.

------
patrickmclaren
The whois is correct. Whether they can make DNS changes is whole other
question. I doubt they have taken over ownership of the domain.

~~~
samspenc
Can you explain this a bit more please? We're having conversations about this
in our office and are still confused.

Is it just that the whois has been compromised and showing wrong information?
Or have actual DNS changes been made?

Looks like domaintools.com is NOT the only one showing the DNS changes, so
we're mighty confused at our end. :| Appreciate any insight you might have.

~~~
patrickmclaren
Administrative data, such as name and contact information may not necessarily
be available at the same security level as DNS (nameserver) data. Also note
that domain contact details are _not_ the same as DNS. Read more about DNS at
a more reliable source, i.e.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System).
You'll soon get what's happening.

------
compilercreator
I see it is still registered to Twitter Inc. in San Francisco? Anyone have a
screenshot?

~~~
jalada
The admin and tech names are "SEA SEA" with emails of 'sea@sea.sy'

------
xdissent
Twitter's image service, twimg.com, is showing SEA in whois as well.

------
PlsNoHellBan
For those interested in what the internals of government monitoring of
communications is like, do check out the BlueCoat logs leaked by Telecomix
which I linked below.

A vast multitude of hits relate to families, sexual habits, religious
affiliations.

What SEA does with news orgs is derail them as much as possible. There is very
much an internal campaign to 'cleanse' the terrorists, repopulate parts of
Homs with Alawites.

This is real. Please don't hell ban me for it again.

~~~
jtheory
I'm pretty sure hellbanning is _not_ primarily an evaluation of whether the
user is writing about "real" topics or not.

HN is a discussion website for hackers and topics that interest them. If
you're dropping wall-of-text posts in the middle of unrelated discussions,
it's completely irrelevant whether you're talking about something "real" or
not.

Here already you're complaining about (re)posting into the void, and
copy/pasting things you've apparently already posted elsewhere. This is a
discussion site -- that is not discussion. You have more comments on this post
than anyone else, half of them complaining about being hell-banned; that's
also not discussion.

Finally, I read what you wrote and still have little clue of what you're
talking about. It's probably worth finding a single solid source for what
you're talking about, post it, and then discuss it (not just flood the comment
thread...). I.e., see what people are wondering about, or what other people
know... that's how discussion works. Good luck.

